# Iguana supliments



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone here use supliments for there iggys?? 
Have just baught some T-Rex Iguana dust Faunology :: Pet Food :: Diet Supplements :: T Rex Food Supplements :: T Rex Sandfire Iguana Dust MAINTENANCE 50g from my local market. Is this good for him? 
Also what other supliments are good for him. Even tho he eats a lot and deficates up to twice a day he is still a little on the skinny side for my liking. What is good for building him up? Have tried advocado but he doesn't like it.


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

Let me know what you feed your iguana on, complete list, I have kept 2 iguanas for 9 years, also have a look at this site, some very good info on there, Melissa Kaplan's Herp and Green Iguana Information Collection


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

robje29 said:


> Let me know what you feed your iguana on, complete list, I have kept 2 iguanas for 9 years, also have a look at this site, some very good info on there, Melissa Kaplan's Herp and Green Iguana Information Collection


 
Have read all that. Have read a lot of stuff that keeps contridicting each other. That is why i find it best to ask real owners. Even came across a site that told me to give him dog food. Yeah right and kill him.

His main greens have been 
watercress
asparagus
collard greens
carrot tops
But he likes watercress and carrot tops the most.

Vegies have been
Snap peas
Green beans
butternut squash
sweet potato
sweed
parsnip
Bell peppers
Carrots

Fruit has been
Bannana
Apple
Pear
Kewi
Mango
Grapes
Mellon

Also have given treat of wholemeal bread. once or twice.

I mix what i give him but i tend to give him more of what he likes with a twist every now and again. 7''x3"x2" oval bowl filled but the differant types are seperaited. Tried mixing it up so he has more of a variety. He tends to eat the bell peppers, fruit, and carrot tops up but leaves others. He also likes carrots but i don/t like to give it him that much. Any tips on what he will go for more. Once the summer comes in i can get him more like alfalfa and dandilion leaves. Have been over this many times now but it is good to get as many opinions as possable. Its amaizing how much homework you do and you still need to learn more.


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

Is he a little skinny or am i imagining things. He is only about 8 months ish.


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

He's so cute! But wait till he get's this big!




























His name is colin and is 6ft in lenght,soft as poo and 10 year's old!
Hope you like him!


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

he's cute. Cant wait till fergi gets les fragile. Can't let him loose in some rooms as he can hide everywhere. Had to make iguana proof towel raps lol.


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank's hun! He is as soft as muck, you can pick him up and he love's to get in the shower but once he's in you can't get him out!
I haven't plucked up the courage to take him for a walk on a harness yet!
It won't take fergie long to get to that size and good choice on his name!:no1:


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

titch said:


> Thank's hun! He is as soft as muck, you can pick him up and he love's to get in the shower but once he's in you can't get him out!
> I haven't plucked up the courage to take him for a walk on a harness yet!
> It won't take fergie long to get to that size and good choice on his name!:no1:


Am going out in a minute to get a harness for him so i can get him used to it. That way i can take him out sat on me to get used to the outside. when he gets older he can walk himself. thats my plan anyway. 

Best name i could come up with with the 20 years in mind.


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Good on ya mate! You will have to post some piccie's of him with it on!


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

On the whole you have a pretty good diet there, in my experience one iguana to the next can be very different, mine will always go for the grapes first when i give them, your pic is a bit blurry but he looks in good shape as best i can see, hes eating and active, do you provide suitable uv lighting etc?


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

robje29 said:


> On the whole you have a pretty good diet there, in my experience one iguana to the next can be very different, mine will always go for the grapes first when i give them, your pic is a bit blurry but he looks in good shape as best i can see, hes eating and active, do you provide suitable uv lighting etc?


 
It could be just me. He has a 3ft 5.0 reptile bulb. Plus a 60w basking lamp. I think to once i finish his new home he will have room to climb more so he can relax more out of view.


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

titch said:


> Good on ya mate! You will have to post some piccie's of him with it on!


Went to 7 pet shops today including two reptile shops and non of them had the small harnesses in. Going to town tomorrow to try other places. One pet shop said to use a bird one. Unreal!!


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

Spot on for the uv light, you do realise that the iguana has to be able to get within 12" of it though? any further away is of no benefit!


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

robje29 said:


> Spot on for the uv light, you do realise that the iguana has to be able to get within 12" of it though? any further away is of no benefit!


Yeah. It is in the middle of the tank. This is one thing i am toying with on http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/24210-new-home-fergi.html 
How many bulbs and what size to use in my new viv. I came with the conclusion of one 4' below the shelf and two 3' on top. One on the left and one on the right. of the climbing area.


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

You will only need one uv bulb, if you flood the entire area in uv you will burn your iguana, they must be able to move away from the uv light when they want to, like you with sunbathing if you are in the sun to long you burn!


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

That makes my job a little easier. Even tho i have a shelf that will cut the light from the top out? The bottom will be in dark if i just put it in the top section. Could i put it in the bottom section below the shelf and put normal light in the top to light up the area? Or can i use two?










Is like that ok??

I know what you are saying about burning but my viv will be 7x7 or maybe bigger when built. While he is only little it will be like a teacher to a primary school student. Big and scary. AS he needs to be in a foot radious like you said i am just concerned that he wants to sit in one place more and the light is in the other.


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

Wanting to bask comes naturally to them, i would strongly advise against the use of more than one uv, when he wants it he WILL go to it, if you find that he sits in a corner and does not moves for very extended periods of time then this would be cause for concern, when you pay attention to your reps then you will instinctively know when something is wrong.


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you. That helps me a lot. Will only use one. As for the lack of light and location of the uv light. Do you have any suggestions?
Once again thank you for your help.


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

My suggestion to you would be to not have the shelf divide up your vivarium, use instead sturdy branches for him to climb up on, this will be better for him and will look much nicer as well, you solve the problem of how to light the bottom half, they are great climbers given the chance to do so.


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

I supose it is something to think about. Just make the shelf smaller for his basking area. Will have a good look once i build the outer frame this week. 
Correct me if i am wrong because i have always bought my branches but can i get one from say the park, strip it down, bleach it and then it will be ok for him? Or is there perticular ones he can have?


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

You can use native branches such as Hazel, just give them a good wash and put them in your viv, these are perfectly fine to use, i use them.


----------



## steviepab (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you. You have been a big help.


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

No problems, glad to help, any more questions then pm me.


----------

